
Ask HN: Where to go post Google+ shut down? - GoRudy
Now that Google+ is headed to the dead pool, what are some good alternatives?
======
LinuxBender
In my opinion, maybe a self hosted blog or Neocities [1] for public
discussions. Perhaps self hosted Nextcloud [2] for sharing stories, emails,
files with friends. A self hosted Mumble/Murmur [3] for end-to-end encrypted
chat and small file sharing.

[1] - [https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/)

[2] - [https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/)

[3] -
[https://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Main_Page](https://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Main_Page)
Use their dev snapshot. It is quite stable and can scale to thousands of users
on a small VPS node.

------
cweiss
Depends on what you want out of it. My biggest loss with G+ sunsetting is that
there were some decent technical groups. I've not yet managed to get addicted
to Reddit, but I'm guessing that's going to be as good as I'll get. I'm
starting to see more domain-specific Discord and Slack instances being spun
up. While great for discussion, they're not so good for long-form
informational posts...

In the end, I'll go wherever the rest of the folks who share my interests go.
It (hopefully) wont be Facebook, but there appears to be no other far-and-away
frontrunner at this time.

------
pinewurst
How about MySpace? [https://myspace.com](https://myspace.com)

~~~
bufferoverflow
How ironic.

------
eksemplar
This is old school, but how about a blog?

------
zer0zzz
Facebook

